# Huge Trout.....



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

These pics have been around before but does anyone know the story behind them? If these pics don't get you in the mood for spring trout fishing nothing will.....


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

The Infamous Louisiana Stringer...Dwayne Lowery & crew caught these @ Calacasieu...caused quite a bit of flack..afterwards...alot of tires on Trucks and trailers from Texas were slashed at the La. boat ramps..


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Yep, They came from Dwayne Lowery in Calcasieu. They call it the controversy shot ..


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Darn it sorry Jab, ya beat me by a couple minutes lol..


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

jabx1962 said:


> The Infamous Louisiana Stringer...Dwayne Lowery & crew caught these @ Calacasieu...caused quite a bit of flack..afterwards...alot of tires on Trucks and trailers from Texas were slashed at the La. boat ramps..


 Why were texas tires slashed? I'm guessing these guys were from texas? I personally see why it could ruffle some feather but as long as they had a louisiana license and were within the limits people should mind their business. God help the man I find doing anything to my truck or trailer I don't care what his reasons might be.....and thats all I got to say about that


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow, that's one heck of a stringer! 

So what's the controversy? :?


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

justletmein, Growing pains...started happening because Calcasieu went from not as crowded to, very crowded a bunch of Texas anglers started showing up in a short period of time. Some on Calcasieu welcomed it (the guides) few bad apples did'nt like it.


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

The pics have been around on various websites before. Caused a heck of a lot of controversy. They are indeed nice trout, but I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Anguish*

Ya, I know the guy in the first shot.
It caused some heart aches.

That's a lot of big fish but they didn't limit and they released a ton.
Kind of like todays conditions.

I wish I could go...............


----------



## Latitude (Dec 2, 2005)

I was on that trip and I was keeping fish to make one great stringer mount for my lodge. So get over it!!


----------



## anchor-boy (Aug 11, 2005)

they have alot of repairing to do after that hurricane.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

Fishin-Inc said:


> .
> Kind of like todays conditions.
> 
> I wish I could go...............


DITTO!

hey latitude they're just jealous! :slimer:


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

It is too good of a day to be stuck at work.


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey great fish maybe release shoulda been done but Iv done it to as everyone on this board nos haha, It will continue till mont closes it haha


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

whg1128 said:


> Hey great fish maybe release shoulda been done but Iv done it to as everyone on this board nos haha, It will continue till mont closes it haha


Wade,, after farther review, You need to study some son! Get those books open and start paying attention to that teacher.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

waterspout said:


> Wade,, after farther review, You need to study some son! Get those books open and start paying attention to that teacher.


Wade, 
I agree with waterspout. Your post hurt my eyes. Also, I think he meant "further" review. LOL!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

fishnlab said:


> Wade,
> I agree with waterspout. Your post hurt my eyes. Also, I think he meant "further" review. LOL!!


Nope I shure did'n,,, I mean what I says. I'ma try to teach that boy ta pay attention so he don't spell like me all da time. You got a bote lab? Cheese! LOL


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

*Spellin'*

Waterspout,

You shoin' of yer G.P.I.S.D. edumacation?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Gents please,

A question was asked and Jab and I repled ??? what does that have to do with Jealousy or any other, and the tires and chit were messed with , because a lot of the LA. brotherin did not wade too much or any at all !! And it started a craze of THEIR jealousy, not mine ..After Lowery posted pics, I had several friends with missing batteries ,tires and windshields tampered with. They were not the only people catching fish either hint , hint.. With all the comments and new members, Now ya know why I don't post pics , just take a look at what this post started .. Have a great one all day!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krbo18 (Dec 13, 2005)

if that is real im speechless. im sure it is .... soo . im im spechless... ive never seen that many big trout ever good lord


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

SSMike said:


> These pics have been around before but does anyone know the story behind them? If these pics don't get you in the mood for spring trout fishing nothing will.....


RedXcross, its the net bro. Read,, does anyone know the story behind these pics? Well those pics had one heck of a story before it was all over with. So to keep bringing to the top is asking for the story to keep on going and going!

Relax and remember its the net. You have no control! Just my 2 cents.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

*Let it go.*

Someone get the sticks if we're going to beat this dead horse....................

and Lattitude that's a heck of a third post. Welcome to 2cool, you'll fit right in. LMAO


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

http://www.rodnreel.com/guestbook/PrintEntry.asp?RID=500242

Several of our friends have shared with us some sickening pictures of huge speckled trout on stringers and displayed on the boat deck for everyone to see. These big sow trout were caught last week here on Lake Calcasieu. Proud of his catch, Baytown, Texas guide Dwayne Lowery and his friends continue the worthless slaughter of huge 7, 8, & 9 pound speckled trout in Lake Calcasieu, Louisiana. SEE DWAYNE AND HIS FRIENDS IN THE ATTACHED PICTURES. There is simply NO REASON to slaughter these fish that will provide millions of young fish back to our waters for years to come. When egos become bigger than better judgment everyone looses. We have welcomed fishermen from all over the country for over 27 years to come to southwest Louisiana and enjoy our fishing, hunting and hospitality. If Mr. Lowery and his friends are allowed to continue with this type of "sport fishing" we question the future of speckled trout fishing. It is a shame that someone like Dwayne Lowery and his friends take advantage of a resource to feed his ego.

Hackberry Rod & Gun was the first guide/outfitter on lake Calcasieu to promote catch and release over 20 years ago. We urge ALL of our fishermen to release ALL fish over 25 inches to breed/fight again. A large majority (95%) of our customers do just that unless it is going on the wall. Many times they take a picture and have a replica made by a good taxidermist.

An article that was published in yesterday's Houston Chronicle by outdoor writer Doug Pike titled "GREEDY TEXANS MIGHT CATCH A HEAP OF FLAK IN LOUISIANA". We commend Doug for his thoughts but especially his commitment to conservation . We find his words to be timely and accurate. Please access the article by loging on to: HOUSTON CHRONICLE.COM and click on DOUG PIKE in the outdoor section. Let us take this opportunity to extend an open invitation to EVERYONE to come to our great state and enjoy the fruits that we are so blessed to have.

Captain Buddy Oakes
Hackberry Rod & Gun
485 Lake Breeze Rd.
Hackberry, LA 70645
(337)762.3391
mailto:[email protected]
www.hackberryrodandgun.com ​Monday, March 17, 2003 @ 5:45:36 PM ​


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Buddy Oakes is a cry baby....and has NO room to talk....


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Well he should have dropped it!


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

I guess Louisiana doesn't have the "1 keeper trout over XX inches" law. I think maybe they should.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

I went hunting at Hackberry Rod and Gun..I saw alot of pictures with trout both big and small on their docks...I asked Capt. Buddy about the stringer pic. of the Lowery Party...I thought I would never the end of it...what are you implying about second hand?...



Pat P said:


> you heard second hand, or went on some meat hauls with him?


----------



## Capt. John Havens (May 28, 2004)

Has to be photo chopped, trout don’t get that big in Louisiana.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

txranger said:


> I guess Louisiana doesn't have the "1 keeper trout over XX inches" law. I think maybe they should.


This picture was around in '03. The big lake and LA are wanting rules changed now. Tx guides were going over there hammering big fish wading. La guides got mad. It's old news. Look at super dave post on TTMB about the big lake and La changing limits.

OK if Havens said it you can bet its true! rotfl!


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

who hasnt caught big trout in calcasieu..its like a given your going to

i remember when lowery caught them fish, they were one of the first texas guys to fish over there and do well...hell ofa fisherman


----------



## Calcasieu Cracker (May 24, 2004)

Man I hate seeing these pics again. For at least a year after they came out I got cursed, run down and flipped off for wading (and I live in Louisiana). The good that came out of the whole thing is that Calcasieu is now a designated trophy lake and you can only keep 2 over 27" (not entirely sure about the length limit). Glad it brought about that change. I haven't had problems in a while, so I think the bad blood is gone for the most part. You still aren't going to make any friends if you pull up to the marina in neoprenes.


----------



## DosGris (Oct 12, 2005)

TX people are turning that place into the next Toledo Bend.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

DosGris,
Great second post, welcome to 2cool. You'll fit right in. LOL


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

So all the fuss is about some Texas people going over there and fishing within legal means. Geeze...


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

My popcorn machine is on the fritz....Can someone hook a brotha up. Oh, and extra butter.
lol

Kelly


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

RedX, ease up. Didn't reallize everyone needed permission to comment on this.

Comments from new members, they are proabanly the same person trying to stir things up. If our IP address was shown that would stop some of the smart *** newbie remarks.

Actually the first time for me to see the pics, pretty **** awesome stringer.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Ditto Deke*

It made the chronicle and every fishing board in Tx or LA.
So millions saw the shots. Old news. Great day.
They strung a bunch and released a bunch.
They were sucking down corkies like all get out.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

deke said:


> Comments from new members, they are proabanly the same person trying to stir things up. If our IP address was shown that would stop some of the smart *** newbie remarks.


 I don't know if that's directed at me or not, but this is the first time I've seen the pics and heard the story and I'm curious as why these pictures caused such a stir. So what if everyone else has seen them before, some of us haven't. Also I'm fairly positive the mods can see the IP addy of all the posts.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2005)

I remember several yrs. ago going out of hackberry with a guide catchin 12 in trout as keepers. I thought that was pretty disgusting . I threw um back. The guide said there was a 25 per person limit. Go figure.


----------



## DosGris (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm a new member and I like this forum alot. Dont have time to post alot, but I get lots of good info. from experienced people on here. I am not trying to ****** off people with my comments, but as much as I've fished that lake, its obvious what is happening to it. I blame the Louisiana Guides more than anyone else. And this concerns alot more than the fallout from that photo from 2 yrs. ago.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Please, someone tell me when the next bote leaves the dock?


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

So lattitude, the statute of limitations has probably expired by now. It's been at least two years now as I recall. Were ya'll wading around the washout or long point that day ?


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

c-list 
Hey Profish when was that crew started and are yall acepting aplications


----------



## dPop (Aug 20, 2004)

What is funny is alot of those trout are really not that big. Yeah there are some REALLY big ones in there and it is a hell of a stringer but most of those fish are 4 to 5 pounders. I would have been interested in seeing how many of those were actually males. I have had my share of days like that over there and there were a few where we kept quite a few 4-5 pound fish with the weird thing being all but a couple being male trout. Only place I have caught consistant male trout in the 23" to 27" class with the females in the group going 26" to 30+. But your right those pics do get the blood going and the thought of those trips like that. Yeah I need to get on the water soon. 

Pop


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Looks like one of my stringers.

I whish!!!!!!!!

Those are some darn good fish! I could use a couple on my wall!


----------



## Capt Ahab (Oct 11, 2005)

*Thrill of the Kill?*

Let me speak to this issue, while separating the wheat from the chaff. I saw this photo w/in a day or so. Among those who care, the photo caused an uproar. This same shot, everyone must agree, has been repeated countless times in various bays all over Texas and our neighbor to the east. Its frequency does not justify its constant recurrence or lend it any context.

The photo is simply, as its image depicts, a snapshot in time. It seeks to accomplish mostly shameless advertising for some guide who, along with clients, had a great day on the water and wants to promote a business. That one day, however, can never guarantee the same stringer or one approaching it. Let me debunk that myth here and now. But that is the illusion the guide is selling. It is the illusion all such photos sell, whether snapped by a novice or the seasoned expert.

Since the guide business depends on results, or at least so it seems, such advertising finds acceptance in the marketplace. After all, no one wants to hire a guide who takes a picture of an empty stringer. One can go back through the classifieds of all the old saltwater fishing magazines that cropped up in Texas in the 1980's and see similar stringer shots. Even now, one can look at the way guides who are just starting out advertise. What is old is still old again. You can go to Cabo, Palm Beach, Kona, or a fly stream in Montana and see the same type of pictures over the years. That entrenched attitude does not sit well among conservationists or others who firmly believe in giving the BIG trout fishery a break from overharvest. Some disagree or may never learn, leading to an overall, and ever-increasing, decline in the fishery. No one should want or endorse that outcome.

The real difference lies _*not*_ in gloating over one's catch, but in achieving it in the first place. The same angling skill exists whether one snaps a photo or not, or whether one ends up publishing such a photo to prove that one's skill exits. I can read posts by some guides and semi-pros on this board and know, without seeing any photos, that they are THE REAL DEAL. Sure, photos commemorate fantastic trips, but at some point they do more harm than good. The photos here frame one such example, given all the backlash, ill will, and negative publicity they caused.

I know from personal experience the petty jealousies that poison guides and other anglers. A long time ago, my brother and I went 5 for 7 on tarpon one day back in 1991 off Jamaica Beach and unwisely celebrated that fact on the radio. When we got back to the ramp at San Luis, someone (no names, but I strongly suspect which guide) had kicked in the front panel of my truck, costing me about $1,000 in reparis. That's pretty f'g manly. He never owned up to it, nor did he ever offer to pay. While I'm not and have never been a guide, someone obviously felt threatened. But taking out one's frustrations on another never solves anything. Nor did it change what happened that day.

As I have posted before, conservation should induce action, not idle talk. If you see those photos as suggesting a greedy plunder, start (or keep) releasing big trout. If they don't, the times are not, but should be, a-changin'. Legal limits can only do so much. As a group, we must self-enforce, since wardens do not hide behind every piling. Without the GCCA, n/k/a CCA, we could only dream about such stringers.

Keep Casting, Capt Ahab


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

I dont think days like these are as uncommon as everyone thinks. May not be as common as 10 years ago but it still happens. Right place at the right time between January, February and March.



Capt Ahab said:


> A long time ago, my brother and I went 5 for 7 on tarpon one day back in 1991 off Jamaica Beach


I Would much rather have a day along the lines of that...Warm Weather, No Waders, and Tarpon...


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

Controversy, local uproar? Reminds me of some of the scuttlebutt that happened when a new guide was posting his pictures on this very board.


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

Wow. Didn't think posting those pics would turn into this! Interesting thoughts though. I can understand LA natives getting a little PO'd with Texans swarming their honey hole. Hell, I know plenty of people that get pi$$y when too many people from San Antonio and Houston show up to Baffin with their Blue Waves. If suddenly half the trucks at Riveria Beach had LA plates we would not be laying down the welcome mat..


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

ANGEL said:


> c-list
> Hey Profish when was that crew started and are yall acepting aplications


you cant be on the c-list and the b-list as well:slimer:


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

dude Im not on any list , I just hang out with everybody 
well Ill admit I tried but they rejected me


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

well then welcome to the c-list, you are #2 member and the senior vice president


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*BWAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*

Angel, Showed at the Crab Trap deal.
Worked hard, got to ride in an airbote.
Grabbed a few tacos and BBQ. 
Had a few brews.

He was close. See if he stayed around......

He would have left with his new ARS rod and a bigger buzz.
I think. No, I know he made an effort.
He's made several lunches.

He's a contender.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

deke said:


> If our IP address was shown that would stop some of the smart *** newbie remarks......


Now that there is funny! I can bounce my IP from all over the world :slimer:


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*yup*



CaptPb said:


> Controversy, local uproar? Reminds me of some of the scuttlebutt that happened when a new guide was posting his pictures on this very board.


It involved some vandalism as well didnt it. This is just silly, every time I see these pics and the back blast it causes makes me think some PETA freak is watching this thread and licking his chops. Its the dumbing down of coastal fisherman in my opinion. Are the pics PC in todays world? Probably not. Does this forum prove itself any better by all the belly aching afterwards? Not at all. Pics are Pics and no matter how much we like or dislike em those fish are dead and nothing will change that. I would not have done that but Im sure not gonna condem someone else for it either. Most of the guys crying here are the ones who were doing that stuff 10 years ago. Cracks me up. In my opinion everyone needs to police themselves and quit worrying about everyone else. No one is gonna change someone else's views, especially by flaming.

Z


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I wanna join the c-list lol. I am all in on that. Were the apps at


SD


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

justletmein, reread my post, you just agreed with what I said by trying to tell me off. LOL And no I don't know you and this is the first time I have ever noticed your posts.

CaptPb, know who you are talking about, and I still think he isn't very welcome down there?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Shin-Diggin said:


> I wanna join the c-list lol. I am all in on that. Were the apps at
> 
> SD


#3 member and VP:bounce:


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Sweet 

SD


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

deke said:


> justletmein, reread my post, you just agreed with what I said by trying to tell me off. LOL And no I don't know you and this is the first time I have ever noticed your posts.


 Ah I see, didn't realize you were using sarcazm in your post. :cheers:


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

that is the biggest mess of big trout I have ever seen! nice job!


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Shin-Diggin said:


> I wanna join the c-list lol. I am all in on that. Were the apps at
> 
> SD


Heck!!
I' part of the starboard list!
If i gotta list i'm leaning right!
ROFL!
--Hop


----------



## Capt Ahab (Oct 11, 2005)

*Say What?*



********* said:


> It involved some vandalism as well didnt it. This is just silly, every time I see these pics and the back blast it causes makes me think some PETA freak is watching this thread and licking his chops. Its the dumbing down of coastal fisherman in my opinion. Are the pics PC in todays world? Probably not. Does this forum prove itself any better by all the belly aching afterwards? Not at all. Pics are Pics and no matter how much we like or dislike em those fish are dead and nothing will change that. I would not have done that but Im sure not gonna condem someone else for it either. Most of the guys crying here are the ones who were doing that stuff 10 years ago. Cracks me up. In my opinion everyone needs to police themselves and quit worrying about everyone else. No one is gonna change someone else's views, especially by flaming.
> 
> Z


Dumbing down? Silly? Belly aching? With all due respect, I think such a topic deserves a more serious and respectful tone. While some may see a great catch, others may see something else. Zac, you carry a lot of weight on this forum, so you should feel an obligation to chose your words carefully. On the whole, I think you made a good point, as usual.

In fact, you concede that you "would not have done that" personally, but then you go on to say that you would not "condemn someone else for it either." On this board, people look up to you. You should take the lead, and express, as you did, your own strong opinion. If you would release those fish, perhaps others will too. That is among the greatest compliments they could pay you. If your message comes across loud and clear, as I think you intended it, you can surely convince others. Keep up the good work.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

deke said:


> RedX, ease up. Didn't reallize everyone needed permission to comment on this.
> 
> Comments from new members, they are proabanly the same person trying to stir things up. If our IP address was shown that would stop some of the smart *** newbie remarks.
> 
> Actually the first time for me to see the pics, pretty **** awesome stringer.


i hope to god that wasnt directed to me...newbie?? what makes you have a right to call people this and that?!?

you make me sick to my stomach sometimes...


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

"you make me sick to my stomach sometimes..."

300X, do you really want to pick this fight?. What, aren't you like 19 ? Yet you post like you have been on the water for decades and are omnicient(look it up, and I'm taling about the replys that aren't posted just to build up your post count). I would say you are acting your age, but most kids I know that age wouldn't behave this way. So why are you? 

"i hope to god that wasnt directed to me..., " easy pardner, either you are taking this stuff waayyy too serious, or implying a threat. Either way you need to take it easy.

It's funny, a while back you took a shot at another guy for showing stringer pics and keeping fish, yet not too long before that you did the same with much controversy. I brought that to your attention, and you responded childishly, and I moved on. Now you show your maturity again, or shoud I say lack of it. When the remark was not directed at you, but at the two other guys or so that had like 2-3 posts each that stirred the pot. But I'm sure you knew that but were just looking for another chance to take a shot at me. If you can't get over a few negative responses to your posts directed towards you, and posts that were not "off the wall"(like this reply to me) but in line with what was being talked about, then maybe participating in internet sites like this aren't for you?

Obviously you have been carrying around a chip on your shoulder towards me and probably others that replied in a fashion to you that left you in an unfavorable light, in your opinion. But that's life and part of what happens on internet boards. Not everyone agrees with everyone else. You had a chance to express your feelings to my face the week before Christmas when I was fishing with a guide buddy of mine one afternoon out of Fatboys. I found out later on the water that the guys that he was talking to were you and another member on this board. This was less than a week after the "post" that you are still holding the grudge about. He told you guys who he was fishing with, but as soon as I pulled up, you headed to your truck and took off? So whats the deal, you obviously had a problem with me but did you come and talk to me face to face and discuss it? No, you didn't, it seems you just waited until you thought you could get away with taking a shot at me, and hoped it wouldn't sound personal. You failed. 



You are fairly new to the board and I believe eventhough you are younger and much less experienced than alot of us, that you have been treated fairly. But posts like this go along way to discredit you and tarnishes your reputation. Plus it sheds a negative light on the younger posters, posters that already have a credibility issue(deserved or undeserved) due to their age and experience level, whether this perception is right or wrong, it's life, like it or not it is the way it is. I enjoy posts from the younger guys(high school and college age guys), for their fresh perspective and excitement.

If you want to stir the pot and keep at me, bring it on, but I don't think this will end well, and it isn't what the rest of the guys want to read. 
Everyone else, sorry for the long post, but that was personal and had to be addressed.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

deke i agree fully with you about 300x ive posted about some good catches and he always likes to poke at the hornets nest no one will ever out fish him he will get a reality check before he knows it


----------



## Piggy (Nov 19, 2005)

Much Ado about nothing - at least that's my opinion. Loiusianna may have some good Specks - there will be great days, but I bet it's pretty much beat water considering the crazy laws, rampant poaching and "anything goes development" that takes place. Seriously, every time I've ever fished Lousianna it's - sucked unless ya' like and icebox full of dinks. And why not? - with some rare exceptions, the place is fished out compared to Texas. So, why should I care that some guys keep some fish - happens every day in Louisianna - though rarely. And...if the fish were as numerous as pruported, the locals might be a bit upst, but they wouldn't be frothing - they'd just ask for tighter game laws and fish some other water for awhile. But...they really don't have that option - for good water is rare in Louisianna and these guys just love to hammer the game - alays wanting more and more. And...if we think outrage will solve anything - it won't. The Cajuns will always find a way to despoil the fishing. 

I say, concentrate on Texas - protect it - let Lousianna do it's own, strange thing.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

300X - his post was obviously directed at RedXCross - try again.

Deke - I can assure you, threads like this one drive the mods nuts looking at IPs and whatnot.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Good to know that.

Biggie



Calcasieu Cracker said:


> Man I hate seeing these pics again. You still aren't going to make any friends if you pull up to the marina in neoprenes.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

deke, i didnt even notice that there was a "redxcross" posting...i thought you meant "redX" as "300X," and you were giving me a red thingy or something...sorry i didnt go post by post. 

and the other stringer or fish that was posted, and i made that comment, my father told me to say that...

and about at fatboy's, when your guide buddy said who you were, i commented about you, not in a threat way or anything, but when you pulled up, i had no concern to confront you about it because it didnt really bother me...most teens will get mad at a person, or there parents, and realize sumthin different, and they will get over it. and i had just one of those moments like everyone else did...

for the youngster part, "mush less expirenced that alot of us" is a opinion, YOUR OPINION. i know many others who think other wise... i know there are alot, but "much less" doesnt cut it. ive been taught by one of the best, fished with one of the best, and learn all from it...i admire my father very much and learn everything i can from him, i mean, in my eyes, hes my fishing hero...i gotta learn whatever i can from him now, hes not going to be around forever...majority of the rest, its going to be on my own learning this and that...

tonight he told me if we sell the pathfinder, i can get something that suits my needs more, well, to me it sounds like hes starting to give up on fishing or something, kinda weird, never thought he would confront me about that... 

i dont mean to start any trouble, stir the pot, whatever...all this was was a misconception...my bad


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

That is one hell of a stringer. A trip for a lifetime for sure. 

I've seen those pics before, but i never knew where they came from.


----------



## JHB (Jul 2, 2004)

*Get Your Facts Straight My Friend*



Capt Ahab said:


> Let me speak to this issue, while separating the wheat from the chaff. I saw this photo w/in a day or so. Among those who care, the photo caused an uproar. This same shot, everyone must agree, has been repeated countless times in various bays all over Texas and our neighbor to the east. Its frequency does not justify its constant recurrence or lend it any context.
> 
> The photo is simply, as its image depicts, a snapshot in time. It seeks to accomplish mostly shameless advertising for some guide who, along with clients, had a great day on the water and wants to promote a business. That one day, however, can never guarantee the same stringer or one approaching it. Let me debunk that myth here and now. But that is the illusion the guide is selling. It is the illusion all such photos sell, whether snapped by a novice or the seasoned expert.
> 
> ...


Mr. Ahab, as a long-time fishing partner and close, personal friend of Capt. Lowery and his family, I'd like to set one thing straight once and for all and hopefully change the attitude, or tune of folks toward Dewayne and this incident.
Anyone who knows Dewayne, knows one thing for sure, HE DID NOT PUT THOSE PICS ON THE NET, OR ANYWHERE ELSE - THEY WEREN'T EVEN TAKEN WITH HIS CAMERA - and the publicity that was gained from the shots showing up on the net was not welcomed by him. He is not and never will be a glory hound, or seek out the spotlight in any venue at any time.
He is first and foremost a shamelessly devoted father and husband, a first-class person, and one of, if not the best, trout fishermen on this fine state's coast.
Most people won't understand why I bestow such acolytes, because they have never heard much about him or his accomplishments, and that's exactly my point for this rare and ruffled rise from this forum's sideline.
Dewayne has no web page or big flashy photos posted on every forum from here to Port Isabel to advertise his business - HE DOESN'T NEED TO - he relies on the one thing that more in his line of work should in order to keep customers lining up at the dock for the chance to fish with him - - - HIS GOOD REPUTATION - and that's something that too few in that field do, or are willing to rely on anymore.
I know one thing, It's been pretty lonely around Beach City and Cove since Dewayne loaded up the wife and kids and moved south to Seadrift, I miss my friend dearly. And even though our conversations are mostly over the phone now, or on holidays - instead of around a 'boiling pot' or in my driveway after a long day on the water with customers - I will not hesitate a minute to silence anyone who tries to paint an ugly likenss of him on this or any other site.
Find someone else to make an example out of Potlicker, this ain't the guy, never has been - never will be.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Well said JHB, he is first rate. I have ran into him several times on my big pond(Sabine), and that is exactly the way I see him..


----------



## Capt Ahab (Oct 11, 2005)

*Oh, Really???*



JHB said:


> Mr. Ahab, as a long-time fishing partner and close, personal friend of Capt. Lowery and his family, I'd like to set one thing straight once and for all and hopefully change the attitude, or tune of folks toward Dewayne and this incident.
> Anyone who knows Dewayne, knows one thing for sure, HE DID NOT PUT THOSE PICS ON THE NET, OR ANYWHERE ELSE - THEY WEREN'T EVEN TAKEN WITH HIS CAMERA - and the publicity that was gained from the shots showing up on the net was not welcomed by him. He is not and never will be a glory hound, or seek out the spotlight in any venue at any time.
> He is first and foremost a shamelessly devoted father and husband, a first-class person, and one of, if not the best, trout fishermen on this fine state's coast.
> Most people won't understand why I bestow such acolytes, because they have never heard much about him or his accomplishments, and that's exactly my point for this rare and ruffled rise from this forum's sideline.
> ...


First of all, resorting to childish name calling paints a rather pathetic picture of yourself and your out-of-control emotions. More mature ways exist to address this topic. (For your own edification, I suggest you read my "Freedom of Speech" post on TTMB -- your post exemplifies what I am talking about in it). I can assure you that you will not "silence" me through any such attempted strong-arm tactics. Be that as it may, you obviously perceived an overwhelming need to defend your friend. As an "acolyte," by the very definition of the word you mistakenly chose, you would be expected to do so. (Look it up in a dictionary -- you meant "accolade") Whatever your friend's reputation, in your opinion, still does not overcome the undeniable fact that the photo exists.

More interesting to me, what you omit from your post castrates your defense of your friend. In your parade of praise, you significantly _*leave out*_ the _*one*_ word most everyone would have expected you to use -- _*conservationist*_. Of course, my post spoke precisely to this point. You dodged the issue on purpose because the photographic evidence indisputably proves otherwise. As the old saw says, a picture is worth a thousand words. And you concede that's your friend and his guided party in the photo, regardless of who took the picture or whose camera they used. Any way you look at it, the proof remains in the photo. And that, as they say, is that.


----------



## Capt Ahab (Oct 11, 2005)

*Wrong Time, Wrong Place*

Besides warping my message JHB, which I will not permit you to do, you also suggest that I have no idea what I'm talking about. Given your seven posts to date, the burden of proving your own competence lies with you. I have posted, on another thread, my considerable and longstanding angling accomplishments. Look it up -- it's all there in black and white. When you can compete on the same level, perhaps then I MAY listen to something you have to say. Otherwise, you should check your perceived, and unproven, ego at the door.


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

Capt Ahab said:


> First of all, resorting to childish name calling paints a rather pathetic picture of yourself and your out-of-control emotions. More mature ways exist to address this topic. (For your own edification, I suggest you read my "Freedom of Speech" post on TTMB -- your post exemplifies what I am talking about in it). I can assure you that you will not "silence" me through any such attempted strong-arm tactics. Be that as it may, you obviously perceived an overwhelming need to defend your friend. As an "acolyte," by the very definition of the word you mistakenly chose, you would be expected to do so. (Look it up in a dictionary -- you meant "accolade") Whatever your friend's reputation, in your opinion, still does not overcome the undeniable fact that the photo exists.
> 
> More interesting to me, what you omit from your post castrates your defense of your friend. In your parade of praise, you significantly _*leave out*_ the _*one*_ word most everyone would have expected you to use -- _*conservationist*_. Of course, my post spoke precisely to this point. You dodged the issue on purpose because the photographic evidence indisputably proves otherwise. As the old saw says, a picture is worth a thousand words. And you concede that's your friend and his guided party in the photo, regardless of who took the picture or whose camera they used. Any way you look at it, the proof remains in the photo. And that, as they say, is that.


Did I miss something? Are you refrencing the post you quoted. Out of control??? Only thing out of control is your self elevating writing style.

"silence" me through any such attempted strong-arm tactics.
I cant reply to this one right now. I am still in awe... This is the Internet im on right?

I will probably prove your Fredom of speech post to be correct, but it will probably be me that gets it, becasue I dont agree with your posts, and find you to be to preachy for my taste.

These are just my opinions, check all my previous posts, I dont stir up, or attack people. I just call out stuff when I see it, and have fun.

Peace,


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

300X said:


> deke, i didnt even notice that there was a "redxcross" posting...i thought you meant "redX" as "300X," and you were giving me a red thingy or something...sorry i didnt go post by post.
> 
> and the other stringer or fish that was posted, and i made that comment, my father told me to say that...
> 
> ...


Well said. Admitting you were mistaken is very big. Heck, we ought to go give those trout something to worry about after school ends.


----------



## Capt Ahab (Oct 11, 2005)

bk005 said:


> Did I miss something? Are you refrencing the post you quoted. Out of control??? Only thing out of control is your self elevating writing style.
> 
> "silence" me through any such attempted strong-arm tactics.
> I cant reply to this one right now. I am still in awe... This is the Internet im on right?
> ...


bkoo5, I think it helps to _*read*_ every word in the post to understand, or more appropriately, to see the unambiguous meaning. While you may have missed the word "silence," it plainly appears in the post. If you, like Bill Clinton, can come up with a different meaning, I would like to hear it.

Let me quote the exact sentence for you: "I will not hesitate a minute to SILENCE anyone who tries to paint any ugly likeness of him on this site or any other." While the _*threat *_speaks for itself, you may read some ambiguity into it by the word "ugly" that follows later. I did not choose that word or use it. Nor do I think anything I said borders on the word "ugly." That is the author's own self opinion and, _*NOT*_, in your own words, my "self elevating writing style." Please do not, as he did, put words in my mouth. I will expose you every time. If that is "preachy," call me a preacher.


----------



## shizzle123 (Aug 16, 2005)

not to get off topic or anything, and I just skimmed over all the replies and didn't see anyone say this , but the limit for trout in Lake Calcasieu is 25 per person, but only 2 fish per person over 25". Sure looks like there's more than that sittin on the boat

Jacob


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

how bout this:

drop it


----------



## Capt Ahab (Oct 11, 2005)

*You're Right*



speckle-catcher said:


> how bout this:
> 
> drop it


Agreed. No one will come out on top on this one. It seems petty bickering has taken over again. Nice of you, of all people, to step up. The high road seems harder to take these days when one's best efforts get misconstrued or perverted.


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *speckle-catcher*
_how bout this:

drop it_



Capt Ahab said:


> Agreed. No one will come out on top on this one. It seems petty bickering has taken over again. Nice of you, of all people, to step up. The high road seems harder to take these days when one's best efforts get misconstrued or perverted.


I must have taken meth instead of excedrin this evening.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Capt. I think you mean well but you are coming off as being intolerant of others opinions in this thread. You posted on TTMB about freedom of speech but here you seem to be the one attempting the strong arm tactics. I am guessing this was not your intention but I can tell you that is how I am perceiving it. From the comments here, I don't think I am alone in this perception.

This Lowery fellow may be a conservationist, he may not. It really isn't up to you or I to condemn him either way, is it? His friend has come to his defense as friends tend to do. I think this is an admirable trait. I hope my friends would do the same for me.

Capt., again, I tend to lean toward your point being lost in the language. Whether that is true or not, I don't understand the poke at speckle-catcher. Can you comment?



Capt Ahab said:


> Agreed. No one will come out on top on this one. It seems petty bickering has taken over again. Nice of you, of all people, to step up. The high road seems harder to take these days when one's best efforts get misconstrued or perverted.


----------



## Capt Ahab (Oct 11, 2005)

*FishinChick*



FishinChick said:


> Capt. I think you mean well but you are coming off as being intolerant of others opinions in this thread. You posted on TTMB about freedom of speech but here you seem to be the one attempting the strong arm tactics. I am guessing this was not your intention but I can tell you that is how I am perceiving it. From the comments here, I don't think I am alone in this perception.
> 
> This Lowery fellow may be a conservationist, he may not. It really isn't up to you or I to condemn him either way, is it? His friend has come to his defense as friends tend to do. I think this is an admirable trait. I hope my friends would do the same for me.
> 
> Capt., again, I tend to lean toward your point being lost in the language. Whether that is true or not, I don't understand the poke at speckle-catcher. Can you comment?


I'm happy to comment. I did not intend to take a "poke" at speckle-catcher as you suggest. Instead, I agreed with him. Plus, I followed what I thought is the board's protocol by also sending him a private message.

Please check with him. Or maybe he will speak up on his own. He can verify that I pm'ed him after I wrote my last post, deferring to his suggestion to "drop it." Coming from someone as opinionated as he, I completely agreed, took his advice, and told him so privately. When someone that opinionated says it's time to quit, I'm listening. The core message, as he succintly pointed out, had become diluted. That is the upshot of my private message to him. Now that private message has become public. I hope you find this response useful.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

so speckle cather is opinionated? dang who'd a thunk it?


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

first pic: stringer of 57 (only 25 shown) we tried to put all the fish on the stringer, but it broke...
-57 trout total
-35 over 5 pounds
-15 over 8 pounds
-5 over 10 pounds
-nuthing small than 20 inches

second pic: my father and i holding half the stringer agian

third pic: my father with a 8, and me with a 9 the next week

4th pic: my wall mount, 30 1/2, 9 lbs. 13 ounces

5th pic: my fathers 10 1/2 baffin bay

maybe the guy that posted this will post the pics that went with it hes the best fisherman around no one outfishes him these in no way are my fish________


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

hey Fabian are you still stiring up the pot 
dude let it go


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

im actualy pocking at the hornets nest and actualy the person it was directed at wasnt you so looks as though you cant let it go either


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

shizzle123 said:


> not to get off topic or anything, and I just skimmed over all the replies and didn't see anyone say this , but the limit for trout in Lake Calcasieu is 25 per person, but only 2 fish per person over 25". Sure looks like there's more than that sittin on the boat
> 
> Jacob


In your quest to grow old and wise, read the whole thread! this pic is years old. pfffffttttt!


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

hey Fabian I know who you were talking to and it aint me 
but dude he aint even talking trash to you eny more , just let it be


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

*Yeah, but...*

Look what happened while they were in the parking lot getting the Trailer.........

Yall lighten up...

Stelvis


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Did it with a cast net too!


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

Now thats funny!!! LMAO!!!


Slurp!!!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Thats great!


----------

